# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Spermakwaliteit met incomplete dwarslaesie

## v2nes

heeft iemand ervaring met zaadkwaliteit als je een incomplete dwarslaesie hebt. in ben erg benieuwd naar ervaringen van andere of die er info over hebben.
het kan zijn dat er nu mionder zaad is dan voor het ongeluk, maar is alweer 7 jaar geleden.
we staan op de wachtlijst voor een penisprothese, we hebben een kinderwens.

----------

